# Cobol Jobs



## jellypuno (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for a Programmer Job here in SG. Anybody here looking for a Cobol Programmer? I have a 5 years experience and available immediately. Please contact me if you or you know somebody that is looking for a programmer. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you try the online portals ?


----------

